# z06 rim/tire question



## greenday1031 (Dec 31, 2008)

someone please give me a hand...I have z06 rims sitting in boxes waiting for tires...Will this set up work 245/40/18 in front 255/45/18 in the rear?...rims are 18x8.5 56 offset. I am aware of spacers and studs...all takin care of just need tire help. thanks!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, which car do you plan to install these wheels? GTO or Z06?


----------



## greenday1031 (Dec 31, 2008)

Im sorry i didnt realize i never introduced myself...i signed up a couple months ago and forgot....hello everyone...matt from NJ here .....these will be going on my GTO


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

The rear may be a little tall. Fronts look good. Are your wheels staggered or are they 8.5's for the front and the back?


----------



## greenday1031 (Dec 31, 2008)

8.5 all around...i wanted a nice fat sidewall but i might just do 245/40/18 front and back


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

The 245's on all 4 corners would be my suggestion. You can get a wider tire on the rear but without a wider wheel it won't do much for you. (other than burn up quick) running the 245's on all 4 corners will make rotating easy for you. This will help you get the most life out of your tires. 

The new shoes will look good on there. Let us know if we can help you with your tires.


----------

